# Netil/Broadway Market



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

OK I'm off t' t'smoke tomorrow

(Mini-D off to Comic Con)

and I'm going to Netil Market - quick search shows:

Terrone & Co (on the doorstep)

and a couple of Climpson & Sons (within a couple of minutes)

Do any of you lot have any other recommendations

or comments on the above?

TIA


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Make the trip to Silhouette.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Make the trip to Silhouette.


Cheers........ only a few hours late as I just got back :-(

But I had a Flat White at Terrone & Co - which was very nice.

Plus another served from a Lever from a stall in a School playground (Nude Coffee beans) - which was excellent

I also had another from a stall in Broadway Market - which was also very nice.

I did avoid another stall in the market which had got my hopes up....

There was a stall with a rank of v60 cones which piqued my interest but when I got closer the beans in the grinder were black as night and so oily they were almost dripping... so I gave it a miss.... dark espresso isn't my taste and dark brew (to me) is foul.


----------

